# Posible proyecto: Web que cree imagenes de circuitos



## Limbo (Ene 30, 2010)

Buenas,

El otro dia, pensando en el lenguaje LATEX para crear imagenes de expresiones matematicas, se me ocurrio hacer una web donde se puedan crear imagenes rapidas de circuitos. Iria dirigido sobretodo para la gente que no tiene programas de simulacion electronica o no es muy habil con el Paint.

De este modo, con un lenguaje predefinido se podrian crear circuitos con mucha facilidad, en vez de ejecutar el programa de simulacion y buscar los componentes y toda la historia, con esta web se podria hacer un circuito ya pensado con unas cuantas lineas, digo "unas cuantas lineas" porque realmente no se como sera el lenguaje, pero lo que esta claro es que lo pensaria de un modo facil y sencillo.

Antes de pensar más en ello prefiero escuchar opiniones, porque si no va a servir de nada, no lo hago.

En fin, ¿Como lo veis?¿Util?¿Una tonteria?¿Se podria mejorar?(Escucho ideas)

Saludoos!


----------



## luisgrillo (Ene 30, 2010)

Se me hace estupenda esa idea, yo seria de los primeros en entrar 

Creo que tambien seria algo muy mportante, poder convertir los diagrama hechos en la pagina a un formado PDF y poder descargarlo para asi mandarselo a otros compañeros, como lo vez?


----------



## Limbo (Ene 30, 2010)

> Creo que tambien seria algo muy mportante, poder convertir los diagrama hechos en la pagina a un formado PDF y poder descargarlo para asi mandarselo a otros compañeros, como lo vez?


Habia pensado en poder descargarlo en diferentes formatos pero no habia pensado en PDF. No lo veo nada mal, de hecho, lo veo mejor que mis ideas.

Mas, mas, mas opiniones.
Mas, mas sugerencias.


----------



## electrodan (Ene 30, 2010)

Yo sería mas ambiciosos e intentaría crear una interface entre la web y el motor de Qucs.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ene 30, 2010)

y eso que es (Qucs)


----------



## Limbo (Ene 30, 2010)

> y eso que es (Qucs)


http://www.bloginformatico.com/qucs-simulador-de-circuitos-electronicos-open-source.php
Yo tampoco sabia lo que era pero esta web te da una idea de lo que es.



> Yo sería mas ambiciosos e intentaría crear una interface entre la web y el motor de Qucs.


¿A que te refieres? No te acabo de entender.


----------



## electrodan (Ene 31, 2010)

Algo asi como un simulador on-line.


----------



## Limbo (Ene 31, 2010)

> Algo asi como un simulador on-line.


Creo que empezare por el creador de esquemas y despues siempre puedo ir mejorandolo. De todas formas no veo mucho entusiasmo, por lo que hacer algo que me cueste tiempo y que luego no se utilize no tiene mucho sentido.

Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Feb 1, 2010)

Pues por el reto y los conocimientos que adquiriría yo lo haría. claro, tengo bastante tiempo libre...


----------



## Limbo (Feb 3, 2010)

Buenas,

He comenzado a programar la aplicacion, pero la preveo muy complicada. De momento he creado un circuito estatico para tener una base con la que poder trabajar. Veremos como evoluciona el proyecto. Os ire diciendo como va por aqui.

Tengo pensado que la primera version de pruebas solo cree circuitos en serie, para que con vuestra ayuda (utilizandolo) me digais que falla y poder seguir con el proyectito que se ve dificil (al menos para mi).

Si alguien quiere colaborar con la programacion o con los graficos, la puerta esta abierta 

Saludos.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 4, 2010)

Buenas gente,

He estado haciendo mas pruebas en la aplicacion y me ha surgido un problema. La cuestion es que cuando me disponia a crear el "lenguaje" escrito para crear las imagenes de los diagramas, me ha surgido la duda de como "standarizar" el lenguaje escrito de los componentes, es decir, a la hora de escribir el codigo que os parece mejor: ¿Indicar el codigo unico de cada componente(Me refiero al codigo de Datasheet) o inidicar las caracteristicas de cada componente?
Exceptuando componentes como las resistencias que no tienen ningun codigo de datasheet.

De momento estoy haciendo avances en la programacion del programa. Ya tengo hecha la identificacion de componentes en general con un "lenguaje" provisional. Mañana me pondre con la creacion de la imagen del esquema y espero tener acabada una version beta para el final del dia de mañana.
Al final, la primera version beta incluira componentes en paralelo pero de una manera muy basica (Tipo explicacion de circuitos mixtos).

En fin, me gustaria que opinarais para hacer la aplicacion a gusto del electronico, ya que mi opinion es muy personal.

No quiero especular con el futuro, pero quizas no solo sea un creador de imagenes de esquemas, sino que tambien simule los esquemas, porque despues de mirar todos los factores bien no lo veo tan tan excesivamente imposible de programar.

Espero vuestras opiniones 
Saludos!


----------

